# Vision 20/16



## Warvstar (22 Jun 2005)

Ok so I havent been to the eye doctor in over 3 years and I had a feeling my vision wasent going to be to good. But today I went and I get a 20/16. Im so happy, will having 20/16 increase my chance to be hired by the air force? Also does anyone know how big of a difference it is between 20/20, 20/16 and 20/10? Also is there any ways to increase my eye sight?


----------



## aesop081 (22 Jun 2005)

Warvstar said:
			
		

> will having 20/16 increase my chance to be hired by the air force?



What is it that you wish to do in the air force ?

If you want to be a pilot, the vision requirement is 20/20 and there are lots of applicants that meet that standard si i dont think that your eye sight will give you an edge.

If you are interested on the technician side......20/16 wont matter as the vision requirement for those trades is not that high.


----------



## Warvstar (22 Jun 2005)

I had a feeling others met that standard, and yes I was looking for a pilot position. I never even knew there was a 20/16 that is why I was asking about any benifits or differences there are opposed to 20/20.


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (22 Jun 2005)

Warvstar said:
			
		

> I had a feeling others met that standard, and yes I was looking for a pilot position. I never even knew there was a 20/16 that is why I was asking about any benifits or differences there are opposed to 20/20.



Bear in mind that there is more to the standard than simply being able to see 20/20 uncorrected: they do a bunch of other eye tests which may or may not be acceptable, 20/20 (or better) vision notwithstanding.


----------



## old medic (22 Jun 2005)

Warvstar said:
			
		

> ..will having 20/16 increase my chance to be hired by the air force? Also does anyone know how big of a difference it is between 20/20, 20/16 and 20/10?



http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/31590.0.html

20/16 puts you in the V1 category along with people who have 20/20. It means you meet the standard,
but it doesn't give you an edge.  To answer you question about the fractions, check the link above.

OM


----------



## Warvstar (22 Jun 2005)

Ok I understand now, thanks for clearing that up. Im amazed I even made it past 20/20.


----------



## Sheerin (23 Jun 2005)

stupid astigmatism.  20/80


----------



## PViddy (24 Jun 2005)

Does anyone know the vision required for AF firefighter (civi and V rating) ? 

thanks a bunch

PV


----------

